# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Mala noticia: La demanda de energía eléctrica desciende un 0,6% en mayo

## Jonasino

> La demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica en el mes de mayo, una vez tenidos en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, ha descendido un 0,6% con respecto al mismo mes del año anterior. La demanda bruta ha sido de 18.607 GWh, un 2,1% superior a la de mayo del 2014.
> 
> En los cinco primeros meses del año, corregidos los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, el consumo ha sido un 0,6% superior al del año pasado. La demanda eléctrica bruta en este periodo ha sido de 102.020 GWh, un 1,7% más que en el mismo periodo del 2014.
> 
> La producción de origen eólico, con datos a día 29 de mayo, ha alcanzado los 4.662 GWh, un 20,8% superior al mismo periodo del año pasado, y ha supuesto el 25% de la producción total.
> 
> En los primeros 29 días del mes, la generación procedente de fuentes de energía renovable ha representado el 49,9% de la producción.
> 
> El 65,7% de la producción eléctrica de este mes procedió de tecnologías que no emiten CO2.




Generación del mes de mayo del 2015;



Generación de enero a mayo del 2015:



Fuente: REE

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo no entiendo la bajada del consumo eléctrico como una mala noticia cuando se habla de KW´s (por utilizar una medida más de a pié).
La mayoría de la industria ha reducido enormemente el consumo eléctrico aunque haya mantenido o aumentado actividad.
 Y aún queda bastante por optimizar.

 Siempre que los demás indicadores demuestren que la economía crece, que el consumo eléctrico baje es una buena noticia. Y en el ámbito doméstico, ya es habitual utilizar electrodomésticos invertir y con calificación energética A++ al menos. En cuanto a la iluminación, hoy en día, las antigüas bombillas de 60 w se sustituyen perfectamente por las led E27 de 9,5 w y las más potentes por 18-24 w en led igualmente.

Por tanto, demasiado poco me parece la caída.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (31-may-2015)

----------


## termopar

Precisamente es en lo único que cumplimos de la directiva de uso de renovables, en gastar menos energía

----------

NoRegistrado (01-jun-2015)

----------

